# Airsteam



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Oh my god, I love it! 8) 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Airstream-345...2QQihZ017QQcategoryZ14256QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Go on , Drummer, buy buy buy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Maddie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Frank

It looks stunning doesn't it mate, saw it the other day


stew


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Too biiiiiiggggg for you Drummer :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Shane should complain
He was kicked offf for

I reserve the right to end this auction at any time as it is advertised elsewhere.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Drummer,

It was nice to see you at the meet last weekend, albeit briefly.

Rita and I saw one of these (single rear axle), on the ferry to Rosslare last year, and I was itching to speak to the owners.
They drove off the ferry and turned left out of the dock gates, whereas we turned right. It turns out that we should have followed it, as the owners were old hands at this game.

About a week later, we saw it again at a rally organised by the Irish centre of the CC. I didn't pass up on the chance to speak with the owners this time. It was a wonderful MH with all the classic American looks to the exterior and interior. The ownwers swore by it and travelled extensively in it.

J & R


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't have to worry about not having room to park it outside my house as I would never go home :lol: :lol: 

Shall we have a whip 'round for you Drummer :wink:


----------

